# xanax xr



## peppertree (Jun 2, 2004)

my doc put me on xanax xr , so far so good. its a time release 24 hr pill. so you arent just taking it when your going nuts with anexity. it works all day, and has been a lifesaver for me to this point. might ask your doc about it for anexity


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've taken it but didn't particularly like it because of how I felt the day after--sort of irritable and edgy. do you take it everyday??


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info peppertree. It sounds like a great approach to round the clock relief from accute anxiety. Tiss, if you felt irritable and edgy when not taking it, that might be because it was relieving your anxiety, which then came back when you stopped.Xanax saved my life from chronic D and I'm sure it could help many on this board. Take care.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

It sounds like it might be something for me (I have regular Xanax I saw just for emergencies...)Doesn't it make you too tired to function though?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have never had tiredness from Xanax, only a calmness and relief from anxiety. Could it be that the anxiety keeps you so wired that the Xanax seems to put you in the opposite direction? If you take it regularly, that problem my wear off so I would try it more than once, maybe at a reduced dose? Take care.


----------

